# The big 100



## Thompson (9 Sep 2012)

I've finally managed to cycle 100.49 miles in one day, 8:35:45 to be precise. I admit it was harder than I had expected and so the last 10 or so miles I really struggled, but I wasn't going to give in that easy! The route was mostly on trails and so I was going along on my hardtail, slightly heavier than the road bike but it just adds to the challenge!

We got lost once, but the annoying thing is, two of us, me included, had gone off ahead and had been climbing for about 10 minutes, it wasnt steep till the end so wasnt too bad but the last kick up was painful. So as we were sat at the top catching our breath waiting for the other two,, we got a phone call after 5 minutes. "You've gone the wrong way, come back down!" Gutted at our waste of effort we zoomed back down in minutes, and after consulting about 5 maps and some passer bys, it turned out we had gone the right way and had to go all the way back up again.

Towards the end, we were only half a mile from the finish point (one guys house) and we had only done 97 mile or so. So in a desperate attempt to make it 100 we went the longest way possible to get there, including a relatively easy climb if you havent done 99 miles!

But, i'm pleased overall, need to set another one day challenge for this year as my next cycling challenge is next year which is ages away! Hmm, maybe the big 200? haha


----------



## Trickedem (9 Sep 2012)

Well done, always great to hear someone ticking off their first century.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Sep 2012)

Ticked my first imperial century off a few weeks ago. 

It's great when your odometer ticks over to 100 isn't it?

Chapeau to you


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Sep 2012)

Well done! 
By rights, the ones that did not do the hill the first time should have done it twice like you


----------



## Thompson (9 Sep 2012)

Haha we tried to make them but they down right refused. To be fair, one went home ill. I'll get revenge next time!


----------



## BrumJim (10 Sep 2012)

200km is the next milestone, but isn't that much harder than the first imperial century.

Well done. 100 miles is always a good ride, but on a mountain bike on trails, got to be worth a .


----------



## CopperCyclist (10 Sep 2012)

100 miles on a Hardtail on trails? Kudos!


----------

